
A data-driven argument for learning JavaScript first - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/what-programming-language-should-i-learn-first-%CA%87d%C4%B1%C9%B9%C9%94s%C9%90%CA%8C%C9%90%C9%BE-%C9%B9%C7%9D%CA%8Dsu%C9%90-19a33b0a467d#.ooo3jeaqr
======
ng12
Javascript is a fine, popular language indeed -- but I absolutely loathe the
way it's taught. I've helped several friends go through hacker
schools/bootcamp programs and it's always terrible. They end up getting so
confused by jQuery and Backbone and Express and Node that they don't
understand where Javascript begins or ends. The end result is they miss the
most basic, fundamental programming concepts.

For that reason I'm still of the opinion that the pedagogy is more important
than language and I will continue to recommend SICP or HTDP to beginners.

